# FSH Blood work - Is CD1 ok??



## meridian99

Today I'm CD1 and the clinic has requested bloodwork for FSH etc. But CD2 and CD3 fall on Saturday and Sunday and Barts is not available to draw blood then. I called up the clinic and they said to just come in today - is that ok?? Its annoying my cycle decided to start on a Friday but I don't want to miss a whole cycle because of this!  

Has anyone gotten blood work done on CD1 and it still be useful?


----------



## JPeggy

Did you get a reply?

I've had bloods drawn on day 4, 5 and 1. All showed slightly elevated in normal range. I'd ring your GP and ask which day he/she would prefer Day 1 or Day 4. The thing with FSH levels when they're testing is they start to rise in your cycle at day 1 and drop off around day 7 although everyone is different so it could vary slightly. There are a few charts on-line that show the hormone cycles and what to kind of expect.

Hope this helps? Try not to read too much into the results, they are part of a bigger picture, I lost the plot when I got my results but it's just a number (over it now)!


----------



## meridian99

Thanks for your reply JPeggy. 

I ended up getting bloods drawn on day 1. Then over the weekend I found my letter from the doctor that requested 3 types of blood draws and I didn't get that done on day 1 so I went back on day 4 and had it done again per the doctors letter. I'm not sure if that was right or wrong, no one could really talk to me and tell me  

I'll find out the results in about 10 days. I know what you mean about 'its just a number' - same thing happened to me when I found out my amh level - lost it and am still trying to get back on track. 

All the best to you!! x


----------



## JPeggy

Hi Meridian99,

Hope the results come back better than you hope? It's daunting I know. Also I'd recommend getting a copy of your results and your partners results too. It makes more sense when all the facts are together and helps you get your head around it quicker.
I guess its handy to keep a note of when and what was tested for, as I still think day 3 is ideal but you'll probably end up having more tests and it will make more sense to the "bigger picture". They're still trying to find an obvious reason for us so I've got a laparoscopy next week! Anxious but happy we're making progress! 

They've got to do all the tests they can until it makes sense to them too, so try not to be hard on yourself. So much of this area is still not studied that much and eveyone's situation is specific to them. Fingers crossed it all goes OK.

Keep us posted and if you just want to bat a thought around/rant or generally get it off your chest if it helps? Please feel free.  

xxx


----------

